# Canada resorts - less crowds - whistler vs kicking horse vs revel stoke.



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys ? 
From the UK, normally ride in Europe and Japan. 
Looking to do a 2 week trip to Canada with my bro but other than whistler haven’t heard much about the other resorts. 
Both good level riders, groomers/park/trees/pow - will ride anything. 

Looking for a place with good terrain, not too crowded and preferably accommodation right near the terrain. 
Everyone talks about whistler but looking at it - it’s huge and looks busy. 

Any suggestions on alternatives? We’re thinking of hiring a car and staying at 2 different places if needed or one decent resort for the whole time if here’s enough to do. 

Thanks!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

You've got it right - Whistler has incredible terrain and it is massive, but it's expensive and by far the busiest resort in BC

Revelstoke and Kicking Horse are really good options for advanced riders and will feel basically empty unless it's a powder day (but mainly due to the fact that there is only 1 gondola servicing most of the terrain which causes a backlog at the base). Both have some on-hill accommodations, but the base areas are fairly small. The towns of Golden & Revy are very close and have more hotels / airbnb's, restaurants, bars etc. Personally, I'd rather stay in Revelstoke than Golden. 

The drive to Golden from Revy is beautiful and goes through the iconic Rogers Pass (which has incredible back-country access if you have the skills and equipment). Just keep an eye on the weather since the pass closes due to storms / avalanches. 

Another option would be to go south from Revelstoke to Nelson (Whitewater) and / or Rossland (Red Mountain). Both have amazing pow and trees and will feel even emptier than Revy / KH. Can't stay at Whitewater though, you have to stay in the town of Nelson about 15 mins away. The bonus is that Nelson is a really cool town with lots to see / do (and great food).


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

If you are looking to go for two weeks, I’d fly to Calgary and hit Fernie, Kicking Horse, Revelestoke, and Lake Louise and/or Sunshine. Personally, I would get a little bored spending a full two weeks in one spot on this kind of vacation, though you probably won’t cover all of Whistler if that’s where you go. All of the places have reasonable accommodations available except Lake Louise, which is in Banff NP. 

KH and Revelstoke really shine in the advanced/expert department. IMO KH doesn’t have too much fun stuff in the intermediate range, but the others all have plenty. For advanced riding KH is hands-down my favorite place to ride. 

You can still buy the Ikon Pass, which would get you days at Lake Louise, Sunshine, and Revelstoke. This is likely your most economical option. The Epic Pass would get you KH and Fernie plus a couple smaller places. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

